# where to get factory wheels



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

i have the cruze ls with the 16 wheels with hubcaps. i want to keep the car stock looking so i want to upgrade to factory wheels. either the ltz wheels or the chrome ones that come on the eco. is there anywhere online to get them at a reasonable price??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The dealership


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

once some cruze's get into the wrecking/junk yards those are pretty good places to find parts.


----------



## rsm300 (Feb 10, 2011)

the dealership?? arent they usually really expensive on everything?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

they're about $130 a peice at the dealer


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> they're about $130 a peice at the dealer


Could just get some aftermarket ones for that price. I'm thinking about getting some for about $150 - $200 each. Since the dealership was giving out free winter tires I need another set of rims.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> they're about $130 a peice at the dealer


are you serious thats it? i should do that, but does that coe with center caps? i would have to think it doesnt come with the lugnuts either. only good news is you can put the tire pressure monitor system on the new ones


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wheels only, from gmpartsdirect.com which is the same as ordering through a dealership


----------

